# Westchester County, NY or Fairfield County, CT? Where to live?



## NicH (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi, 

I am an American, married to a UK citizen and we have been living in the UK for the last 18 years.

Now we are relocating to the US through my husband's employer (I'll start job searching when I get there). We will either be living around Westchester County, NY or Fairfield County, CT - which is a pretty big area to choose from!

Any advice on neighbourhoods/school systems to seek out/avoid are much appreciated.

We are intending to rent for the first 1-2 years. We have two young children, aged 6 and 4, so the elementary school is important to us. Our youngest child is autistic so may need special support at school.

At the moment I am spending a lot of time researching on the internet, looking at Google Maps and city data for information, but any personal experiences would be very helpful!

Many thanks, 
Nicole


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Ways too cold for me up there:>)
Google for parents groups special needs children. You may find some in market folks with needs similar to yours and real time information.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check Amazon (or just google) for a book called "Buying or Renting a Home in New York." There is quite a bit of specific information about many of the suburban areas around NYC that might be of interest to you. (Full disclosure: I used to do some work for Survival Books, and was involved in some of the research for the book.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NicH (Jul 18, 2010)

*Thanks*

Many thanks both of you for your replies. I'll look into it!

Cheers!


----------

